# County Line Paylake-Stockbridge



## olcaptain (Oct 3, 2008)

With our upcoming Georgia CAG Fall Fish In just around the corner, I was curious to see the condition of County Line Lake. I had fished there 3 years ago and found it to be a bit littered and run down. I am very pleased to report ( and I shared this with the proprietor) that it looked like a completely new place today! Very clean. Relatively nice bait shop. Ample & clean portable toilets, etc. To give you some idea of the terrain and bank space here are some pictures from today………………….



























  Four of us met at the normal opening time of 9AM this morning. Included in this Captain’s Quartet were from L-R…*Tim “Cool Dad” Gill, Pete “Cornbread” Ellis, The ever amiable “Ol Captain” and of course Billy “Coweta Carper” Walden*.






  We had several runs today but we actually lost more than we caught. The catches of the day went to Cornbread and Cool Dad. Both fished weighed somewhere between 4-49 lbs: 





















Billy will have to speak for himself but I was definitely off my game today. After finding out that Maximus Relaximus wasn’t welcomed I just found it hard to concentrate……..











  I will tell you this. There are some huge Cats in this lake! Of course he got away but I hung one before lunch that resembled a King’s Bay Nuclear Submarine. But alas, there is always next time!

  If you have not made plans to join us on the 25th of October let me encourage you to do so. The setting is nice and there are some good fish to be caught. If you get a chance, come see us !!!


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 3, 2008)

is this the lake at 138 and 155?  I always wondered if there were fish in there.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 3, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> is this the lake at 138 and 155?  I always wondered if there were fish in there.



It is indeed. They charge $10 to fish ( a bit steep) but there are some big Cats and Carp there. Our Carp Anglers Group is having a Fish In there on Oct 25th. Come see us!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice, what did you guys catch the carp on?
Saw some 10+ lbers in my pond last night that I would like to try to hook on to.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 4, 2008)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Nice, what did you guys catch the carp on?
> Saw some 10+ lbers in my pond last night that I would like to try to hook on to.



Everyone has their own ideas about Carp bait. The most basic bait is canned whole kernel corn. Some were caught  on a grits mixture and others were using oatmeal concoctions.

Here are a few more pictures! Enjoy!


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 4, 2008)

Can any one fish the Oct 25 tourney? I am a member of  CAG. Did not know if it was a invite only. Thank You and keep them lines tight!


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 4, 2008)

tree daddy 7 said:


> Can any one fish the Oct 25 tourney? I am a member of  CAG. Did not know if it was a invite only. Thank You and keep them lines tight!



Click here for info:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31536


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 4, 2008)

Is catch and releae allowed there?


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 4, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Is catch and releae allowed there?



Jonathan:

  That's pretty much what they do on all Carp & the Big Cats. Here is more info:

County Line Lake 

Fees: Adults: $10; children: $7. Call for overnight rates.
Fish: Bass, bream, catfish, carp and crappie
Size: 2.5 acres 
Facilities: Restrooms, tackle, bait 
Restrictions: Three-pole limit. no carp or bass to be taken from lake. Call the lake at 770-507-1710 for further information. 7 pound limit per adult; 4 pound limit per child 
Dates of operation: 8:30 a.m.-6 p.m. Wednesday-Friday during Spring and Summer. Open 24 hours on weekends. 
Owner: Private 
More info: 
County Line Lake
2738 Highway 138 E., Stockbridge, GA 30281 
770-504-9955 
Directions: 10 miles south of Conyers on GA Hwy 138 at intersection of GA Hwy 155


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 5, 2008)

olcaptain said:


> Click here for info:
> 
> http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31536


Thanks olcaptain I will see you fellows there.That lake is only about 30 min from my house,also I would like to invite all of you to my home pond we have some very good side pots all year long. Plus there are some good jug money also.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 5, 2008)

They also own the one in Jonesboro Ga. 19/41 & 54 right by the QT gas station...Good fishin if ya wanna throw back but if ya hungry better go some where else....
And like you already mention a little pricey for the limit to keep Caught some nice size pan Cat fish out of Jonesboro lake...they will also allow you to camp out on weekends..


----------



## Tim L (Oct 5, 2008)

Horace, Tom Horton had a real good good point about the "big carp" down at County Line...Buffs do get bigger than carp and most paylakes around Georgia that have carp also contain a few buffs (whether they know it or not)....if someone had caught a fish that big, it would be real easy for most of us in Georgia to mistake it for a carp...


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 11, 2008)

What time does it start? How much for a set of poles? What are thay giving away?Just had a few ???? Any info would help thanks.I looked on the C.A.G site all over could not find anything.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 12, 2008)

It is more of a social "Fish-In" than a Tournament. It will cost $10 each to fish and if you are interested, someone always gets up a "side pot". You can fish 3 rods. The time is 9-6 and I think they will open at 8 so everyone can get set up. Looks like we might have 15-20 folks there so far. For more info contact Rouster. He is our new Georgia C0-Chairman for CAG.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 15, 2008)

That's only about a mile from my house!!! Never carp fished, but for $10, it might make for a fun day.

Plus I'm sure there will be some fine company and many a tip to be learned from others.

Now catfishing is another thing.  Tasty.....


----------



## Tim L (Oct 15, 2008)

Cricket Chunker said:


> That's only about a mile from my house!!! Never carp fished, but for $10, it might make for a fun day.
> 
> Plus I'm sure there will be some fine company and many a tip to be learned from others.
> 
> Now catfishing is another thing.  Tasty.....



They catch some nice catfish in that lake, I think thats what most folks fish there for...whenever I have been, I would be the only one there fishing for carp.  Thats what I like about it; the carps there haven't seen everything and still bite like wild carp....


----------



## Skid (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,I have fished Co. Line Lake a lot for the past 2 yrs,and caught lots of carp there on many different kinds of bait.
Old Fashioned Oats work good there,and so does soybean meal mixed with banana flavoring.The carp there can be caught on most popular paylake baits.

Last year the place had a few carp,and catfish tournaments there,and I am sure they will have more this year once they open up,and gets warm.


----------



## Tim L (Feb 26, 2009)

Are they still opened?  I called there a few weeks ago and the number had been disconnected.


----------



## Skid (Feb 26, 2009)

*County Line Lake*

Hello,the lake closes for the Winter,but they should be open on the weekends soon.

Last year they had some Saturday nite tournaments ranging from biggest fish every hour to a $20.00 sidepot running from 6pm to 2am,but word didnt get around enough to attract a lot of carp fishermen.

Last time I fished there was  mid-Oct.I was the only person fishing there,and I caught a lot of carp ranging from 6lbs to 17 lbs.

I will post back to you when they open-maybe we can have a spring CAG event there.


----------



## meherg (Feb 26, 2009)

did i see a no millet sign


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 26, 2009)

last time i fished the owner did not allow millet.but its been many months of sundays since i fished there.


----------



## Skid (Feb 26, 2009)

*Co.Line Lake*



Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> last time i fished the owner did not allow millet.but its been many months of sundays since i fished there.


Thats correct,no millet is allowed there,but the fish bite plenty of other packbaits,and you can use wheat seed which is made the same as millet.


----------



## Skid (Mar 14, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Are they still opened?  I called there a few weeks ago and the number had been disconnected.[/QUOTE
> I noticed last week that the lake was open on the weekends.


----------

